# Anger the whole cubing community with one sentences



## xXMattXx (Nov 25, 2017)

This thread is kind of self explanatory...Just have fun!!


----------



## xXMattXx (Nov 25, 2017)

Justin Bieber solves a cube


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Nov 25, 2017)

Rubik's + Red Bull > WCA.


----------



## Sion (Nov 27, 2017)

Rubiks brand puzzles are better than those Chinese knockoffs by moyou and cheeyee.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Nov 27, 2017)

Solving a cube is just a party trick, and it takes no real skill to solve it.


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Nov 27, 2017)

ZZ-CT is just turning a non luck based event into one.


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 29, 2017)

Clock is my favorite event


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Nov 29, 2017)

V-cube is the only true speed cube brand.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Nov 29, 2017)

Dont buy cheap Asian cubes, buy the Rubik's brands


----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 29, 2017)

2x2 PB single is the most important statistic for cubes







(Not)


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Nov 29, 2017)

Feet is the only event worth doing.


----------



## heyitsconnor (Nov 30, 2017)

Rubix


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Nov 30, 2017)

Is that a Rubix triangle?


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Nov 30, 2017)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Is that a Rubix triangle?


It's Rubrics, not Rubix.


----------



## Dr_Detonation (Dec 4, 2017)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> It's Rubrics, not Rubix.


Dang. He never said to be cruel


----------



## Cubed Cuber (Dec 12, 2017)

rubrics are better than a GAN SM


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Dec 12, 2017)

4cubes are so much harder than the normal cube.


----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 26, 2017)

During 4x4: how do you solve that 10x10?


----------



## Cubed Cuber (Dec 26, 2017)

it is 100% possible to scramble a 1x1


----------



## 1001010101001 (Dec 29, 2017)

Don't buy the knockoff GANs, Qiyi , Yuxin OR Moyu, buy V-cubes and Rubiks brands.


----------



## TwistAL (Dec 29, 2017)

TheCubicle.us is overrated. Amazon is the only good cube store


----------



## Competition Cuber (Dec 30, 2017)

1001010101001 said:


> Don't buy the knockoff GANs, Qiyi , Yuxin OR Moyu, buy V-cubes and Rubiks brands.


I basically said that. 
Here is what I said:


Competition Cuber said:


> Dont buy cheap Asian cubes, buy the Rubik's brands


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Dec 30, 2017)

I buy all my cubes from Target.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Dec 30, 2017)

Target only has V and Rubiks


----------



## Cubed Cuber (Dec 30, 2017)

Gans are slow


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Dec 30, 2017)

WRs don't count unless they're made with a Rubik's brand.


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Dec 31, 2017)

ur a nerd


----------



## 1001010101001 (Dec 31, 2017)

*Looks at GAN ultimate*
What a knockoff! Why don't you buy Rubiks??!!


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Dec 31, 2017)

The Rubik's Revenge is so much better than the WuQue.


----------



## SenorJuan (Jan 4, 2018)

Speedsolving was dead and done with by 1984. You nerds should find a new hobby.


----------



## teboecubes (Jan 4, 2018)

I can't WAIT for the first _real_ World Championship. Great job RedBull, keep it up! And good on Rubik's taking charge against that _knockoff_ store. What GrEaT news for the _*RUBIXXXX *_cube community!


----------



## greentgoatgal (Jan 7, 2018)

I can get that at Wal-Mart.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 16, 2018)

I just peel the stickers off...


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jan 16, 2018)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> I just peel the stickers off...


How did that take so long for someone to say...


----------



## IWantYourWR (Jan 22, 2018)

WOAH, IS THAT A 10x10?


----------



## tnk351 (Feb 6, 2018)

those wr solves are FAKE!! feliks CHEATED!!! (lol)


----------



## applezfall (Feb 8, 2018)

rubik's should win the lawsuit against cubicle


----------



## TheSilverBeluga (Feb 8, 2018)

I wholeheartedly approve of the grammar of this thread's title.


----------



## teboecubes (Feb 9, 2018)

Did you figure it out yourself, or cheat by looking it up online?


----------



## AWSMDEWD (Feb 11, 2018)

Stop putting that piece back in, cheater!


----------



## AMCuber (Feb 12, 2018)

So what is the secret?


----------



## 1001010101001 (Feb 12, 2018)

AMCuber said:


> So what is the secret?


You use an *algorithm*.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Feb 12, 2018)

1001010101001 said:


> You use an *algorithm*.


So what is it?


----------



## teboecubes (Feb 12, 2018)

I can solve it! See...

*R' D' R D, R' D' R D*


----------



## tnk351 (Feb 17, 2018)

Only solves using Rubik’s brand counts. Otherwise you’re technecally not solving a “Rubik’s” cube.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Feb 17, 2018)

tnk351 said:


> Only solves using Rubik’s brand counts. Otherwise you’re technecally not solving a “Rubik’s” cube.


Correct me if I'm wrong , but isn't it spelled Rubix? Or Rubrics??


----------



## Kumato (Feb 18, 2018)

Don't flip the corner cheater.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Feb 22, 2018)

1001010101001 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong , but isn't it spelled Rubix? Or Rubrics??


I think it's "Rubix Cubix".


----------



## teboecubes (Feb 23, 2018)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> I think it's "Rubix Cubix".


I think it’s Rubhdbbdndbdb Cubsjfbsnfjdndh.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Feb 23, 2018)

My dad’s friend can solve a 10x10 in 0.5 seconds.


----------



## tnk351 (Mar 3, 2018)

What's the difference between fisher cube and windmill cube?
Also void cube is my main.


----------



## Destiny (Mar 7, 2018)

Don't buy than CHHEEESEYEESE MOOOFAANGGEEEEEEEE THONDERCLAP V9


----------



## 1001010101001 (Mar 7, 2018)

Rubix brands are SOOOOOOOOOOOO good they turn SO well. Also why do cubers spend $30 on a cube when you can buy a Rubix brand for higher quality and NO POPS for $9?


----------



## Zaksox (Mar 17, 2018)

1x1 are so hard I worked on it for a year and no dice


----------



## tnk351 (Mar 17, 2018)

I know what a Rubik's triangle is , but I don't know what a pyraminx is. Did the person created the word misspelled pyramid?


----------



## 1001010101001 (Mar 17, 2018)

Hey, nice Rubiks triangle!!!


----------



## Cubed Cuber (Mar 17, 2018)

You know, you all should try out the 1000000000 x 10000000000 cause I know someone that can solve it in like 0.5 seconds


----------



## 1001010101001 (Mar 18, 2018)

OH I'M SO SORRY I BROKE YOUR CUBE HOW MUCH DO I PAY YOU


----------



## tnk351 (Mar 18, 2018)

When you can't solve one:
1. Peel the stickers off.
2. Take it apart.
3. Put it in a blender.
4. Take it out and throw it in an erupting volcano.
5. Destroy speedcubeshop and cubicle.
Problem solved!


----------



## tnk351 (Mar 21, 2018)

Cubing is boring, why not go cup stacking?


----------



## Cubed Cuber (Mar 22, 2018)

Why cube when you can do something more fun?


----------



## tnk351 (Mar 22, 2018)

The verb "cube" means multiplying a number three times, and not playing some impossible Chinese toys made for genius 10yrs olds..


----------



## 1001010101001 (Mar 23, 2018)

Play games liek the rest of us.


----------



## tnk351 (Mar 24, 2018)

Is it spelt rubix, rubrics, rubricks, or roobreekes?


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 1, 2018)

I love plus 2 because my tps is under 0.5.


----------



## ypermcuber (Apr 3, 2018)

it's not the rubriks cube, it's called the rubies cube


----------



## 1001010101001 (Apr 4, 2018)

Heise is for people who are too lazy to learn algorithms.
Why learn complicated methods when you can just peel the stickers off?
Why learn complicated methods when you can just take it apart?
Why learn complicated methods when you can just buy another one?
Beginner's method is better than CFOP.
The wookuaei is bad. IMO everyone should get the roobricks 4x4x4.
Why would anyone spend $30 for a stupid 2x2x2 that's made of a different plastic?
Can I have one of your cubes because you have 50 and I have 6?


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 4, 2018)

2x2 r 4 n00bz


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 4, 2018)

1001010101001 said:


> The Wuque is bad. IMO everyone should get the Rubik's 4x4x4.


Are you sure its spelt wuque and rubiks and not wookuaei and roobricks?


----------



## 1001010101001 (Apr 5, 2018)

tnk351 said:


> Are you sure its spelt wuque and rubiks and not wookuaei and roobricks?


Corrected


----------



## Kylian (Apr 7, 2018)

Cubed Cuber said:


> it is 100% possible to scramble a 1x1


but this is really true? I don't understand what you're trying to get at.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Apr 8, 2018)

asdkjvbgke swljevyuWK, mxkjadwjdnf xewaf, dfsas xcv,jvhkcjxfhdzsfznmcjxhzg


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 8, 2018)

Idiotic cubers stole the word scramble from scrambled egg!


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 9, 2018)

Clock>3x3


----------



## 1001010101001 (Apr 10, 2018)

Feet is the best event.


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 10, 2018)

Why go to coobicol.us and wait for your package for 1 month to arrive and not going to a dollar store near you?


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Apr 12, 2018)

2x2 takes no skill


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 13, 2018)

The rubix 360 is more original than stupid overused rubix cube knockoffs.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Apr 24, 2018)

tnk351 said:


> The rubik’s 360 is more original than stupid overused rubik’s cube knockoffs.


Did you mean rubix


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 25, 2018)

1001010101001 said:


> Did you mean rubix


 Sorry, can't spell. Fixed.


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 25, 2018)

Would you rather buy:
Unoriginal Chinese expensive cubes from the internet that takes forever to come or dollar store cube near your house that sells the most original Rubix brand for a really low price.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Apr 25, 2018)

OMG RUBIX PENTAGON


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 25, 2018)

1001010101001 said:


> OMG RUBIX PENTAGON


 It's not rubix pentagon, it's 12 sided IQ pentagon. http://walyou.com/blog/2009/12/01/pentagon-rubiks-cube/


----------



## 1001010101001 (Apr 25, 2018)

https://www.amazon.com/triangle-rub...8&page=1&rh=n:165793011,k:triangle rubix cube


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 25, 2018)

What? Isn't it always Rubix triangle?


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 26, 2018)

Mats Valk is the greatest cheater in the cubing community. Why, you ask?
Mats Valk is colorblind, and there is no chance that a colorblind person can solve a rubix cube.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Apr 26, 2018)

What *algritm* do you use to solve *parody * on the *rubix *16-cube?


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 26, 2018)

10010101010101010101010101010101010101010101010101010101001 said:


> What *algritm* do you use to solve *parody * on the *rubix *16-cube?


 I don't do parody. I peel the stickers off.


----------



## lilKriT (Apr 30, 2018)

The worst thing I probably heard in real life:
Solving the cube is very easy, you just have to look up the algorithms <- said by a guy who was jealous that I could solve one

The worst thing I can come up with is:
Rubik's brand is really underrated, I don't get why people hate on it.

Not very original, i know.


----------

